# Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen



## ubuntu1967 (13. Juli 2013)

*Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*

Meine Suchanfrage bei extreme.pcgameshardware.de ergab folgendes>>>
Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen
vBulletin-Systemmitteilung
Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
***
1.Kann Wärmeleitpaste in der Tube eintrocknen?
Und wenn ja 
2. Kann man die Wärmeleitpaste im Kochtopf mit Wassergefüllt weich kochen?
3. Kann man Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle weichkochen, damit die so geschmeidig ist wie neu?


----------



## Ratskrone (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*

Wenn die mal eingetrocknet war würde ich neue kaufen. Kostet doch nix
Wenn du Probleme beim auftragen hast dann Fön die Tube kurz


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Meine Suchanfrage bei extreme.pcgameshardware.de ergab folgendes>>>
> Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf weichkochen
> vBulletin-Systemmitteilung
> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
> ...


 
Willst Du uns veralbern ?

Wenn die Pampe hart wird, musst Du neue kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*

Meine älteste Paste ist wohl mittlerweile 5 Jahre alt und hat sich bisher nicht verändert. Falls man es schafft die vertrocknen zu lassen hilft ein Kochbuch auch nicht weiter. Es wäre einfach der beste Moment auf bessere Paste zu setzen die dir ein Händler gerne verkaufen wird


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*

Ich hab hier ne etwa 10 Jahre alte Tube, die ich mir Ostern 2002 zum Cooler Master Aero Eight gekuft habe. Abgesehen davon, das es inzwischen leistungsfähigere Pasten gibt, ist die immer noch gut. Man muß die natürlich auch immer wieder gut zudrehen...


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*

Nebenbei wirst du mit so einer Suchanfrage nie auf ein brauchbares Ergebnis kommen. Oder gibst du auch bei Google ein: "Mein Auto geht nicht. Liegt das an der offenen Beifahrertür?" ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Meine Suchanfrage bei extreme.pcgameshardware.de ergab folgendes>>>
> Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen
> vBulletin-Systemmitteilung
> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
> ...


 

"austrocknen"
Schon mal versucht, etwas ausgetrocknetes durch Wärmeeinwirkung aufzuweichen?
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich vorschlagen, es einfach mal mit einem Stück Schinken auszuprobieren.

(Anm.: Ausgehärtete Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel lassen sich dagegen tatsächlich zum schmelzen bringen. Aber die trocknen eben nicht aus, sondern bilden durch Ioneneinwanderung eine Legierung mit Schmelzpunkt über der Raumtemperatur. Ob es nun zum Zwecke der Reinigung angebracht ist, seine CPU in die Mikrowelle zu packen, bleibt zu testen. Ich habe aber meine Vermutungen...)


Zu Wärmeleitpasten:
Meine Arctic Silver I von 2001 ist noch einsetzbar und schneidet gar nicht mal schlecht ab, im Vergleich zu aktuellen Mittelklasseprodukten.


----------



## keinnick (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Meine Suchanfrage bei extreme.pcgameshardware.de ergab folgendes>>>
> Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf weichkochen
> vBulletin-Systemmitteilung
> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
> ...



Wenn Du Dir bzw. dem Forum diese Frage stellst, ist Dir Deine WLP wohl eingetrocknet nehme ich an. Warum dann Frage 1? Und 2+3 kannst Du ja einfach ausprobieren. Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl Du nimmst uns auf den Arm  Vor allem weil Du Dich ja hier auch nicht mehr zurückmeldest.....


----------



## ubuntu1967 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*

Also nocheinmal, bis jetzt ist mir die WLP(Wärmeleitpaste nicht eingetrocknet. Scheinbar ist das nicht das Problem.
Ich bedanke mich für die Rege Teilnahme an diesen Thread, und verabschiede diesen, dadurch das ich den Thread 'Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen' als gelöst ansehe. Und so werde ich in der Zukunft hier nicht mehr Posten.


----------



## boombudder (16. Juli 2013)

Kann ich bei den Antworten auch gut verstehen 

Wieso einem Unwissenden nicht mal nett antworten anstatt sich darüber lustig zu machen? O.o


----------



## OctoCore (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*

Vielleicht ist der Grund der Anfrage auch ganz simpel - so einige frische WLP sind bei Zimmertemperatur recht zäh und lassen sich nicht unbedingt einfach auftragen. Da könnte Manchereiner schon auf die Idee kommen, 'ne alte Tube erwischt zu haben.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wämeleitpaste in der Microwelle oder Kochtopf  weichkochen*

hihi 

ich poste mal wie ich es mache 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wofür Kaffee doch alles gut ist


----------

